# Taken from SS offices.



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

DG.. can you translate this please?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

This is the file of Khalid Said that was found in the SS building.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

This pic taken by protesters inside SS

Underground cells in Egypt's state security headquarters in Nasr city, Cairo.This place witnessed years of torture Yfrog Photo : yfrog.com/h7d1rpjj - Shared by yasserseif


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Judge Zakareya abdelaziz arrives Yfrog Photo : yfrog.com/gy44kvpj - Shared by yasserseif pic from @yasserseif #amndawla #Jan25


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> This is the file of Khalid Said that was found in the SS building.


Yes that's what's written on it, however it's not clear whether it's his file before or after he "choked" by "his" weed bag or not 

There are tons of pics and videos for sh!t like this all over YouTube and FaceBook now, nothing I've seen managed to "surprise" me so far :spit:


----------

